# first ivf attempt, -ve cycle, questions?



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess anyone reading this has also had a negative cycle  to you 

I tested early (14 days after EC) so knew the result on my OTD - Friday was going to be negative.  Confirm it with offical test given to us by the clinic on Friday.  They asked us to continue with meds until Monday (yesterday) and re test, which I did and still a BFN.  At the moment not really feeling anything, guess it will sink in eventually.  I was so confinced it was going to work, as everything seems to go so well (13 embies, 9/9 mature eggs fertilized and 2 grd 1, 8 and 9 cell embies put back on board).

Anyway.  Stopped all my meds including progesterone (cyclogest and gestone injections) yesterday, but still no sign of AF.  Whilst taking my meds I have had lots of cramps, which is usuall for me a few days before AF arrives, but since then I have felt nothing at all.  Does anyone know when I might expect her?  or if she doesn't turn up soon should I be worried.

Also, my clinic have suggested I could have my frozen cycle in January!  this seems really quick, I thought we would have to wait for months before we could consider having more treatment.  Has anyone else heard of this?  Is there any advantage in jumping straight back in?

Claire xxx


----------



## lshortstuff (Dec 1, 2008)

Firstly I am so sorry your treatment did not work for you.  I tested on Saturday and the result was negative.  I too was convinced it was going to work.   I am extremely down and am not sure what to do now.  We do not have any futher embryos frozen.  Only one left was suitable and after hearing that it was not of great quality and the cost to freeze etc we took the awful decision to not freeze it.  We were lucky enough to have this first cycle on the NHS, but we only get the one go so will now have to pay for any more treatment. 

My family and friends are being very supportive, but no one seems to truly understand how I am feeling.  I could not face work today (luckily they too are being supportive).  It just feels that everywhere I go, there are people with their babies. Life just seems so unfair for some of us.


----------



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

lshortstuff  I'm so sorry to hear your story hun  and I'm so sorry you are so down.  Glad you have supportive people around you, that is a blessing.  Look after yourself xxx


----------

